
The math that shows autonomous vehicles powered by solar power are inevitable - jeromeflipo
http://electrek.co/2016/05/19/the-math-and-evidence-all-around-you-that-shows-shared-autonomous-vehicles-powered-by-solar-power-and-batteries-are-inevitable/
======
sharemywin
so the interesting question is could I buy a car and rent it out to the
network when I'm not using it.

~~~
acusticthoughts
First time I ever talked to someone about autonomous cars that's the first
thing they said. They also have about three companies and lots of money. So I
bet a whole bunch of people are going to do what you do - Uber style maybe.

